# New Nvidia 5336 Drivers -- 1/26/04

## Nosleep

The new driver is out. I hope this fixes some of the problems everyone has been having!    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## taskara

any news? how does it run?

----------

## Moled

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     * Added support for Linux 2.6 kernels.
> 
>     * Fixed a problem that caused kernels oops, black screens, and agp
> ...

 

Wooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooo

# kbuild Makefile originally developed by:

#

# Alistair J Strachan (alistair@devzero.co.uk) (first pass, enhancements)

# Christian Zander (zander@mail.minion.de) (enhancements)

heh^

----------

## Drewgrange

I had to downgrade from the earlier release. Hopefully this one fixes it. I'll have to give it a go

----------

## eolson

Sweet, I was having problems with the black screen, Hope this works.

edit: Nope, still the same black screen.  And you can't just overwrite the kernel module now with the older one.  You have to uninstall it.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dkaplowitz

I wonder if it'll help with the gibberish in my dmesg output. I've seen a lot of other people having that problem as well. I'm guessing if it's not mentioned in the changelist, it's probably not gonna happen.

----------

## blueworm

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> I wonder if it'll help with the gibberish in my dmesg output. I've seen a lot of other people having that problem as well. I'm guessing if it's not mentioned in the changelist, it's probably not gonna happen.

 

Yes it does cure the debug in dmesg (I found it very annoying also and had downgraded to 4620 driver.)

----------

## EricC

Emerging the new driver gave me this:

```
cc1: error: code model `kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

make: *** [nv.o] Fel 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5332 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 130, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Ehh?

----------

## neenee

you tried to emerge 5332, which is 64-bit.

this thread is about 5336, which for as far

as i know, does not have an ebuild yet, but

works fine if you unmerge your existing glx

+ kernel, and run the install package from

nvidia.com.

good luck.

----------

## EricC

*DOH*   :Embarassed: 

I seem to have severe problems with numbers. =)

Thanks mate.

----------

## neenee

i did it too once, thinking i had found

some hardmasked ebuilds which did not

show up with an emerge -UDp world  :Wink: 

----------

## TheCoop

i tried emerging 5336, but X complains about a glx/kernel mismatch, says the module is version 4480 (which doesnt exist...). Also the number seems to change each time I emerge nvidia-kernel

----------

## taskara

try un-emerging previous versions of both nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel

then try the new one..

----------

## TheCoop

same error

----------

## timmfin

I get the error two after ensuring all versions of nvidia-kernel and nvida-glx are removed.

----------

## Seymour

Make sure to kill X and "rmmod nvidia" before restarting X.

----------

## TheCoop

working now after the kernel -r1 update

----------

## taikuri

I'm having a *strange* problem related to the 5536 drivers (-r1).

I emerged those, shut down X, and rebooted. However. the new nvidia module could not be inserted during the bootup. I tried to modprobe it, but it gave me an error message (unknown symbol).

I rolled back to the old 5328 (and eventually, 4***) drivers, that were working just fine before - but now I cannot load them either (!?)  :Sad: 

Dows anyone have a clue what might be going on?

EDIT: Ok, I got the older ones working again by manually removing nvidia.o/.ko in /lib/modules and re-emerging.

The 5336 drivers still don't work. Here are the kernel messages:

```
Feb  2 02:23:13 [kernel] nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Feb  2 02:23:13 [kernel] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Feb  2 02:23:13 [kernel] nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

Feb  2 02:23:13 [kernel] nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

Feb  2 02:23:13 [kernel] nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

Feb  2 02:23:13 [kernel] nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_create

```

I am using the gentoo-dev-sources, 2.6.1-r1.

----------

## Vidar

Nothing > than the 4620's has a working frame buffer for me. I'm running a 1280x1024 bootsplash (slient mode) framebuffer and anything above 4620 displays low-res gibberish. Anyone have a fix for this?

----------

## Moled

 *taikuri wrote:*   

> I'm having a *strange* problem related to the 5536 drivers (-r1).
> 
> I emerged those, shut down X, and rebooted. However. the new nvidia module could not be inserted during the bootup. I tried to modprobe it, but it gave me an error message (unknown symbol).
> 
> I rolled back to the old 5328 (and eventually, 4***) drivers, that were working just fine before - but now I cannot load them either (!?) 
> ...

 

I redirect thee to here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40107

----------

## taikuri

 *Moled wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I redirect thee to here:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40107

 

Thank you. It is working now - either updating the kernel headers to 2.6.0 or changing to kernel 2.6.2-rc2-mm1 helped.

----------

## Norick

I had same problem with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1-r1. I upgraded to /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2_rc1.ebuild and everything is ok now.

----------

## PyG

 *Norick wrote:*   

> I had same problem with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1-r1. I upgraded to /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2_rc1.ebuild and everything is ok now.

 

Same problem, same solution. Now it works fine   :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

loads X fine, 3d works fine, but logging out of xfc4 and restarting xdm dies.

changing to other terminals shows the whole screen in box colours. I see mostly black, and a few grey squares, and some green ones on teh right (from [OK] message on boot services) alt+ctrl+del reboots and then X is fine, until I log out of an Xsession to log back in...

any ideas? other versions worked fine.

I have p4 3.2 system with fx5900, and xfree 4.0.3.1 (I think.. - whatever is latest - I emerged it yesterday), 2.6.2-mm sources

ta

----------

## t0mcat

 *taskara wrote:*   

> loads X fine, 3d works fine, but logging out of xfc4 and restarting xdm dies.
> 
> changing to other terminals shows the whole screen in box colours. I see mostly black, and a few grey squares, and some green ones on teh right (from [OK] message on boot services) alt+ctrl+del reboots and then X is fine, until I log out of an Xsession to log back in...
> 
> any ideas? other versions worked fine.
> ...

 

same problem here, updated xfree today and i get green squares after logout.

athlon-xp, geffo256,gnome,2.4.25 sources.

we have completly different hardware except gpu, so the problem is certainly the new xfree release with new nvidia drivers.

i'll look around for a solution, if u have news pm me pls!

----------

## 5a\/ag3

I am having a problem installing this kernel on my system (Mnemonic) see in specs. mnemonic has a Nvidia mx200 running kernel 2.6.1 and it cannot find the kernel headers. can anyone give me a hand here?

regards sAvAgE

----------

